# Orient Mako Ii



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

This arrived this week so thought I would bore you all with my thoughts and some pics.










The Orient CEM75002D or the Mako II.

The details:

44.5mm brushed and polished stainless steel case

Orient 46943 automatic Japanese movement

22mm brushed stainless steel bracelet (straight, not tapered) with Orient stamped clasp

Flat crystal

Quickset day pusher at 2 o'clock










I opted for the blue dial/bezel model as the black one looked a little dull to me. The dial catches the light beautifully and the bezel can go from dark blue (almost black) to a navy blue depending on the angle of the sun.

The bezel and hands are a clear nod to a much more expensive diver but the hour markers and Orient name and logo stand very proud on this. I would say this has a very retro feel to it but I'm unsure if it's the hour markers, hands, blue dial or combination of all these that make me think that.










There is some criticism of this watch's crown due to it not being signed or marked with the Orient logo. My criticism is that the crown feels too small for this watch. The watch is huge (in a good way) but the crown is very slender and cheap feeling.

The Mako II has a quickset day pusher at 2 o'clock - this seems to be widely regarded as a gimmick and I think I'd have to agree as this function could have easily been incorporated into the stem where the quickset date is. It does look good though! I think this pusher would have been more useful as a quickset date rather than day though.










The movement has been keeping great time since I've had it, loosing maybe 2 seconds in the last 5 days. It sets beautifully and the second hands don't run backwards if you wind the hands 'the wrong way'.

Anyone who requires a watch with a good lume should not even think about the Mako II as it is almost non existent and what is there doesn't seem to be very evenly applied.

The brushed bracelet is solid and stays at it's 22mm width all the way to the clasp. It is a hair pincher, ouch.



















For the money, between Â£110 and Â£130 depending on where you shop, I think this watch is good value for money. It is a great size for me at just over 44mm but I don't think this is a watch for the slender-wristed amongst us. It is fairly weighty too but not quite as heavy as a Seiko Spork.

Watches of a similar value would include the Citizen NY0040, Seiko Monster and 007/009. The Mako II seems more for show rather than to dive with against those other watches but I'm guessing that the majority of diver watches out there have never seen a drop of water in their lives so...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice looking watch (for a Diver h34r: ), Dave. :thumbsup: Pity you posted it in the wrong forum section.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here it is up against a Spork for reference










And some more gratuitous shots:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Nice looking watch (for a Diver h34r: ), Dave. :thumbsup: Pity you posted it in the wrong forum section.


Don't know what you mean??


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

KrispyDK said:


> Don't know what you mean??


One of the benefits of having 'Admin' status, eh, Dave ? :grin:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what you mean??
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhh....!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering why did I get a new topic alert for the Japanese section 

I love those Big Makos, they are lovely watches! I never pulled the trigger on one of those because I already have a lesser model that looks similar.










(...yeah, yeah... the cyclops!!... Well, I like it :tongue2: )


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Lovely watch, I've fancied one of these since the came out having had a mk 1 Mako. I know what you mean about the lume too, none of the Orients I've had have had decent lume-it's never really bothered me though as I think Orients are superb vfm watches.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I was wondering why did I get a new topic alert for the Japanese section
> 
> I love those Big Makos, they are lovely watches! I never pulled the trigger on one of those because I already have a lesser model that looks similar.
> 
> (...yeah, yeah... the cyclops!!... Well, I like it :tongue2: )


Ha Ha! Now I know how to wind you up!!

Why do you say that's a lesser model and which model is it?? Looks like that model may sit lower on the wrist which could be handy under a cuff?


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Been waiting/searching for a write up on the Mako.

Thank you for quenching my desire!

That pic next to the "spork" though makes me want that more.........

Probably end up with both !!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Pity about the lume, I rather fancy the individual look of the Makos. My ER1S 2010 STI Series I has good lume, lasts most of the night (along with my O&Ws and Steinhart), so I know they have a can or two of the good stuff somewhere. My bargain-line EV09 has negligible lume, though, so perhaps they reserve it for their "high end" models.

Your pics show that when they want to, Orient does some good detailing on their cases and dials. In some ways, a better value than those other mass-produced Japanese watches, as they are more distinctive and less common.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice review. You are not helping me not to buy one!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Nice review. You are not helping me not to buy one!


Ha ha...good! You once made me buy a nos raketa from Italy after seeing one of your posts on here so I guess we're squits now!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice review - good to see some real world photos which give a better idea of the blue finish too (especially the Spork comparison). :thumbsup:

:cheers:

Rich.


----------

